# Ignorance is bliss = Κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερο να μην τα ξέρεις



## nickel (Apr 2, 2009)

H ρήση στην αρχική της μορφή ανήκει στον Τόμας Γκρέι. Το ποίημά του _Ode on a Distant Prospect of Eton College_ (1742) τελειώνει με αυτή τη στροφή:
To each his sufferings: all are men, 
Condemned alike to groan; 
The tender for another's pain, 
The unfeeling for his own. 
Yet ah! why should they know their fate? 
Since sorrow never comes too late, 
And happiness too swiftly flies. 
Thought would destroy their paradise. 
No more; *where ignorance is bliss, 
'Tis folly to be wise*.​
*Εκεί που η άγνοια είναι ευτυχία, η γνώση είναι αφροσύνη*. [μέτρια ίσως απόδοση, για προσωρινή χρήση]
Επειδή ο ποιητής μιλάει για την ανεμελιά της νιότης και καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι καλύτερο είναι να μην ξέρουν οι νέοι τι τους περιμένει, οι δύο στίχοι σημαίνουν «είναι κουταμάρα να μαθαίνεις τα πράγματα που θα είσαι ευτυχισμένος αν τα αγνοείς». Αυτό το «where» κάνει τη διαφορά και η σημερινή σύντομη εκδοχή της ρήσης, *Ignorance is bliss*, θα μπορούσε να παρερμηνευτεί αν γενικευτεί, αν και σε ένα διαδικτυακό λεξικό με πολλές πηγές η σημασία της είναι σαφής:
Not knowing something is often more comfortable than knowing it. This proverb resembles “What you don’t know cannot hurt you.” […] Prov. Not knowing is better than knowing and worrying. A: _I never knew that the kid who mows our lawn has been in trouble with the police_. B: _Ignorance is bliss!_ […] _I wish the newspapers would stop telling us about the dangers of eating meat. It seems to me ignorance is bliss._​Θέλω να πω ότι είναι σαφέστερη μια απόδοση όπως «*κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερο να μην τα ξέρεις*» παρά τις πιο γενικόλογες (και ίσως παρεξηγήσιμες) «*η άγνοια είναι ευτυχία*», «*η άγνοια είναι ευλογία*», «καλύτερη η άγνοια από τη γνώση» και «κατάρα η γνώση και ευλογία η άγνοια».

Δεν αναφερόμαστε δηλαδή σε κάποια γενικότερη άγνοια, την άγνοια που χαρακτηρίζει τον αμαθή. Ταυτόχρονα, ίσως φαίνεται άστοχος και ο παραλληλισμός με το «what you don’t know can’t hurt you» (ό,τι δεν ξέρεις, δεν μπορεί να σε βλάψει), αλλά οι Άγγλοι τον χρησιμοποιούν με την ίδια σημασία που ανέφερα παραπάνω, δηλαδή «κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερο να μην τα ξέρεις», και όχι σαν αντίθετη σ' αυτό που λέμε εμείς «ό,τι μαθαίνει κανείς, καλό είναι» (για να μην αναφέρω το νιτσεϊκό «ό,τι δεν με σκοτώνει με κάνει πιο δυνατό»).

Δεν έχουμε δηλαδή ύμνο στην αμάθεια ή την ημιμάθεια. Άλλωστε, ειδικότερα ο Γκρέι αυτό που λέει είναι «κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερο να μην τα μαθαίνουμε πριν την ώρα τους» (απορία: ο απατημένος σύζυγος να το μαθαίνει τελευταίος ή να μην το μαθαίνει καθόλου;).

Η ημιμάθεια θεωρείται από όλους κακό πράγμα και επικίνδυνο. Ο Αλεξάντερ Πόουπ είχε γράψει (στο _An Essay on Criticism_, 1711): 
A little learning is a dang’rous thing; Drink deep, or taste not the Pierian spring. (Pierian spring = η πηγή των Μουσών στα Πιέρια)

Λιγότερη ακόμα σχέση έχει το _Ignorance is bliss_ με τον μακαρισμό «Μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι» (Blessed are the poor in spirit), που αφορά τους ταπεινόφρονες, σύμφωνα με τον Ιωάννη τον Χρυσόστομο, ή τους βλάκες, σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ.

Γράφει κάποιος (μια άποψη από πολλές):
Ποιος είναι άραγε πτωχός τω πνεύματι στην πραγματικότητα και ποια η διάσταση που δίνει η Εκκλησία στην πνευματική πτωχεία; Σίγουρα πολύ διαφορετική απ' αυτή που νομίζουμε. Πτωχός στο πνεύμα δεν είναι ο ανεγκέφαλος ή ο ελλιπής σε γνώσεις ή οτιδήποτε άλλο μειωτικό της νοημοσύνης μπορούμε να φανταστούμε. Πτωχός τω πνεύματι μπορεί να είναι ο πανέξυπνος, που όμως αισθάνεται μηδαμινός μπροστά στη σοφία του Θεού. Πτωχός τω πνεύματι είναι αυτός που δεν φοβάται να σταθεί μπρος στα λάθη του και να τα σηκώσει.

Ό,τι και αν αποφασίσουν οι θεολόγοι, η φράση «πτωχός τω πνεύματι» συνήθως παρερμηνεύεται. Το λέει και το ΛΝΕΓ: για ταπεινούς και ευδίδακτους ανθρώπους (συνήθ. κατά παρερμηνεία) για άτομα μειωμένης ευφυΐας και αντιλήψεως. Το ΛΚΝ δεν επιχειρεί καν ερμηνεία: (απαρχ. έκφρ.) _πτωχός τω πνεύματι_, βλάκας. _μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι_, ευτυχισμένοι όσοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν πολλά πράγματα ή δε σκέφτονται πολύ.


*Και η παράκληση (το κερασάκι): Ξέρετε να κυκλοφορεί μετάφραση αυτής της Ωδής του Γκρέι;*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θέλω να πω ότι είναι σαφέστερη μια απόδοση όπως «*κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερο να μην τα ξέρεις*» παρά τις πιο γενικόλογες (και ίσως παρεξηγήσιμες) «*η άγνοια είναι ευτυχία*», «*η άγνοια είναι ευλογία*», «καλύτερη η άγνοια από τη γνώση» και «κατάρα η γνώση και ευλογία η άγνοια».


Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «*η άγνοια σώζει απ' την έγνοια*» («η άγνοια σε γλυτώνει απ' τις έγνοιες», «*η άγνοια σε κάνει άγνοιαστο*»);


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θέλω να πω ότι είναι σαφέστερη μια απόδοση όπως «*κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερο να μην τα ξέρεις*» παρά τις πιο γενικόλογες (και ίσως παρεξηγήσιμες) «*η άγνοια είναι ευτυχία*», «*η άγνοια είναι ευλογία*», «καλύτερη η άγνοια από τη γνώση» και «κατάρα η γνώση και ευλογία η άγνοια».



Το αγγλικό όμως είναι τρεις λέξεις μόνο, πολύ λακωνικό, παραστατικό και εύγλωττο και έχει και μια κάποια ποιητικότητα. Ignorance is *bliss*. Μια μακροσκελής, περιφραστική απόδοση του τύπου "κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερο να μην τα ξέρεις" μπορεί να αποδίδει ως ένα βαθμό το νόημα, αλλά χάνει σε όλα τα άλλα τα επίπεδα. Άλλωστε, υπάρχει και το "some things are better left unknown/in the dark".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 3, 2009)

Τότε να ξαναμαγειρέψουμε αυτό
*Εκεί που η άγνοια είναι ευτυχία, η γνώση είναι αφροσύνη.*
σε
*Η άγνοια είναι ευφροσύνη*


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 3, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> *Η άγνοια είναι ευφροσύνη*



+1. Από το στόμα μου το πήρες.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Και η άγνοια είναι ευδαιμονία.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχουμε δηλαδή ύμνο στην αμάθεια
> Λιγότερη ακόμα σχέση έχει το _Ignorance is bliss_ με τον μακαρισμό «Μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι» (Blessed are the poor in spirit), που αφορά τους ταπεινόφρονες, σύμφωνα με τον Ιωάννη τον Χρυσόστομο, ή τους βλάκες, σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ.



Για την άγνοια-βλακεία, έχουμε το "γνωστό" 
To be stupid, selfish, and have good health are three requirements for happiness, though if stupidity is lacking, all is lost. (Flaubert - Alexandra)


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2009)

Γιατί δε μας κάνει το πιο ελληνικό "όσο λιγότερα ξέρεις τόσο το καλύτερο";
Δεν χωράει παντού, αλλά το "Η άγνοια είναι ευφροσύνη" ακούγεται σαν αρχαίο γνωμικό που θα έβγαζε τους αρχαίους από τα ρούχα τους.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> ...θα έβγαζε τους αρχαίους από τα ρούχα τους.



Οπότε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, θα το μεταφράζαμε ως τα ζόμπι δεν είναι χορτοφάγα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 3, 2009)

Μα, Νίκελ, και η πρωτότυπη φράση είναι παρεξηγήσιμη. Και γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι; Ίσως μάλιστα ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας να το έκανε συνειδητά. Αλλά και ασυναίσθητα να το έκανε, το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο: μια αμφισημία, την οποία μια πιστή μετάφραση θα προσπαθούσε να διατηρήσει, όχι να εξαλείψει. 

Πολύ πιο συχνά σαν μεταφραστές το αντίθετο πρόβλημα, να πρέπει να μεταφράσουμε μια λέξη ή φράση αμφίσημη, ή ένα λογοπαίγνιο που δεν αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά, και αναγκαζόμαστε να επιλέξουμε μία από τις δύο έννοιες, χάνοντας την άλλη και χάνοντας το λεκτικό παιχνίδι.

Εγώ βρίσκω θαυμάσιο το "η άγνοια είναι ευφροσύνη, η γνώση είναι αφροσύνη" και πάρα πολύ ωραίο επίσης το "η άγνοια είναι ευδαιμονία". 

Επίσης, δεν μας λες τι θες να κάνεις: αν θέλεις να μεταφράσεις το ποίημα, προφανώς μια έκφραση του τύπου "κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερο να μην τα ξέρεις" έχει χάσει τη μπάλα τελείως. Αν θες απλώς να εξηγήσεις τη φράση, οκέι, πάσο. Αν θες να γράψεις ένα άρθρο και να παραθέσεις την φράση, τότε θα έλεγα να προτιμήσεις και πάλι την "ποιητική" της εκδοχή (δεν βρίσκω σωστό να την αποκόψεις από το πλαίσιό της, ακόμη κι αν το πλαίσιο δεν παρουσιάζεται στην παράθεση).


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2009)

Προκάλεσα πονοκεφάλους χωρίς λόγο βάζοντας τη «νιανιά» απόδοση στον τίτλο. Ο λόγος που το έκανα είναι επειδή θεώρησα ότι εξηγεί ικανοποιητικά το αγγλικό και όχι επειδή ταιριάζει στα διάφορα κείμενα όπου θα βρούμε το _Ignorance is bliss_. Εκεί ο καθένας θα κάνει τις δικές του επιλογές από τη μικρή συγκομιδή που πρόσφερα ή και όσες άλλες εκδοχές συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ. Με ενδιέφερε περισσότερο να αποσαφηνιστεί η σημασία του αγγλικού (και δευτερευόντως να αλιεύσω μετάφραση της _Ωδής_, αν υπάρχει πουθενά).


----------

